# OT: Ice Storm Coming II



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

> Satellite really shows us "in the squeeze" tonight as a fresh batch of cold/dry air is surging west across the Rockies into Eastern WA and moisture approaches from the SW. We are in the middle, which is a classic ice or snow storm setup! 00z models have really come into agreement for no precip from system #1 Saturday night, but all have precip in here after sunset Sunday. Not a lot, but that all day ice storm last January? It only produced .17" of "rain" at PDX! Doesn't take much to make a mess when it's freezing rain.
> 
> We will probably not get above freezing Monday. It's a common error to bring the temp in Portland above freezing in the first 24 hours of an ice storm. Very unlikely with air this dry. As moisture falls into it heat in the atmosphere is used for evaporating the moisture. For example, if it's 32 with a dewpoint of 16 when the precip starts Sunday evening, the temperature will probably drop to 27 and the dewpoint comes up close to 27 as the air saturates. Then it takes a long time to raise the temperature 5 degrees as cold air continues to pour out of the Gorge. It happens every time.
> 
> ...


http://stormteam12.typepad.com/stormteam12/


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

The question I post here is will the Blazers cancel the game tommorrow or push it game time forward to say like noon. If the ice storm does hit, many people will not be able to get to the game. Snow is one thing but freezing rain is a whole another thing!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Ive gone to games before when it was freezing rain out. I think the only thing that would cause it to be cancled is if the teams or refs are unable to get to the RG.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I remember one of the many all star games we should've gotten, we had that huge ice/snow storm back in feb...So if the game had been held in Portland that year, there would've been like 8 people there.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

This upcoming storm is going to get nasty. Snow is good because kids can play outside but when it comes to freezing rain, nobody likes it. Good thing the Blazers have an upcoming road trip, does anybody remember the Blazer that was fined because he couldn't get out of his house a couple of years back?


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> This upcoming storm is going to get nasty. Snow is good because kids can play outside but when it comes to freezing rain, nobody likes it. Good thing the Blazers have an upcoming road trip, does anybody remember the Blazer that was fined because he coulnd't get out of his house a couple of years back?


Double D - Dale Davis. Lived on a steep hill in Forest Heights and couldn't get to the RG.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> This upcoming storm is going to get nasty. Snow is good because kids can play outside but when it comes to freezing rain, nobody likes it. Good thing the Blazers have an upcoming road trip, does anybody remember the Blazer that was fined because he coulnd't get out of his house a couple of years back?


I remember DD was stuck at his house, but didn't cheeks go drive and get him?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Yup it was Davis. I thought it was Tualitin. Oh well same difference. 


Remember a few years back when the Grizzlies coulnd't get out of Portland? And they cancelled some of their games?

It may happen again


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> If the ice storm does hit, many people will not be able to get to the game. Snow is one thing but freezing rain is a whole another thing!


Yeah, that's why nobody will go to the game...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I have to work it, I'm hoping it isn't going to be too bad on the road....I'm not sure how well my 4wd works in the freezing rain...


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> I have to work it, I'm hoping it isn't going to be too bad on the road....I'm not sure how well my 4wd works in the freezing rain...


The only difference between driving a 4wd and a 2wd in freezing rain is the number of wheels that spin. Might want to cary some chains with you if ya got any or maybe some kitty litter.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> I have to work it, I'm hoping it isn't going to be too bad on the road....I'm not sure how well my 4wd works in the freezing rain...


4wd won't help your stopping power.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Yea, if its too bad I'll just call in sick.....Its not worth risking anything.....


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

I would advise everyone to tune in to the weather reports on the news or the internet. The storm is coming and it's going to get nasty out there. Most likely Wednesday is the day where all this mess will go away but if everything re-freezes Tuesday night then expect Thursday to be the day you can go back to work.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Is it for sure?......I heard on the channel 12 news that it was a 70% chance....


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

> Proceeding According to Plan
> 
> I'm not working tonight, but inbetween family duties...weathergeekness calls! Amazing how well the models are handling the first system, basically falling apart over Western Oregon this evening. So no reason to doubt steady freezing rain or ice pellets arriving as Drew said around sunset Sunday from Salem-Longview (earlier south). We can't rule out snow briefly at the beginning, but ice pellets are far more likely. Significant snow accumulation is likely east of Multnomah Falls in the Gorge.
> 
> ...


They have updated their forecast and it looks like everything is proceeding as planned. I wonder if the Blazers will cancel the game tommorrow? You heard it from me first, I predict the Blazers will cancel the game!

http://stormteam12.typepad.com/stormteam12/2005/12/proceeding_acco.html


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> They have updated their forecast and it looks like everything is proceeding as planned. I wonder if the Blazers will cancel the game tommorrow? * You heard it from me first, I predict the Blazers will cancel the game!
> *
> http://stormteam12.typepad.com/stormteam12/2005/12/proceeding_acco.html


inside scoop, huh?


hmmmm I wonder when it would be made up...


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> inside scoop, huh?
> 
> 
> hmmmm I wonder when it would be made up...


Nope, it's just my prediction. Even if the fans can get to the game safely, some fans will not show up because they wont feel safe going home especially if the snow/sleet/freezing rain falls during the game. Most likely they will cancel it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Doubt they'll cancel it unless it hits well before and is really bad.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah we were to get a huge snow storm too

here we got an inch woohoo


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I work for The Columbian, and since we're a daily newspaper, I HAVE to go to work, no matter what. The buses probably won't run, so I have no idea how I'm going to get to work.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

The last I heard it's turning to rain Monday.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> The last I heard it's turning to rain Monday.


I sure hope so, my wife and kid are flying out on Wednesday and I'm following on Friday. I just had this image of them being stuck at PDX on a delay. Christmas travel is bad enough, but ice on top of it would just plan suck!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Snow and sleet in LO right now


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Snow and sleet in LO right now


Same in inner SE right now. 

Probably an eighth to a quarter of an inch of snow on the ground already. It's really drifting badly too.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Got light snow out here in V-town....


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

26" at my place in Central OR.

Been that way for weeks. Love it!

Going to PDX for Xmas. Should be about a pretty drive.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I really doubt the game tonight will be cancelled. By the time all this snow/ice started, the Wiz and Blazers were probably already at the arena getting ready for the game. I doubt there will be many fans there though.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

I did not think that it was too cold for snow but it has snowed! Plus the storm got here earlier than expected! It's nasty out there, if you have tickets to tonights game, do not go!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I really doubt the game tonight will be cancelled. By the time all this snow/ice started, the Wiz and Blazers were probably already at the arena getting ready for the game. I doubt there will be many fans there though.


I doubt there'd be many people there period....


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

The Blazers cancelled the a game last time there was a snow/sleet/freezing rain. What makes you think they wont do it again? People who are going to the game are risking their lives!


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> The Blazers cancelled the a game last time there was a snow/sleet/freezing rain. What makes you think they wont do it again? People who are going to the game are risking their lives!


That was a little different. It had been snowing for two days that time. It started snowing 4 hours before game time this time around.

Yeah, they're risking their lives...luckily, nobody's been going to the games anyway.


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

My wife just told me that she heard on the news that the game had been cancelled, but I can't find anything to confrim this.


Edit: Just heard on KPTV 12 that the game is still on schedule.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

BlazerFan said:


> My wife just told me that she heard on the news that the game had been cancelled, but I can't find anything to confrim this.
> 
> 
> Edit: Just heard on KPTV 12 that the game is still on schedule.


There's nothing about it on the Blazers official website....

I'm hoping it is, I live on a big hill and its a pain to get back and forth from my house....


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

It's snowing in Gresham and the ground is coated.

The game is still on. Believe me, they will play the game, mark my words.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Amazing picture right there. The bad thing is that the worst is yet to come. Can you say blizzard?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Neat pic.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

My backyard, bird eye's view.

Can you say mild snow storm turning to ice/rain?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Being a local I worry more about the wind and losing power more than anything. We won't get much snow but ice can cause some damage and wind causes more damage to this area than anything.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Temperature has dropped to 28 degrees at Portland. East winds are still blowing very fast. We have yet to see the worse, the worse being freezing rain.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Temperature has dropped to 28 degrees at Portland. East winds are still blowing very fast. We have yet to see the worse, the worse being freezing rain.


Ya, we'll see freezing rain, but no snow blizzard, that's what I thought you meant.

I heard it was turning to rain tomorrow, but now they are saying it might stretch to Thursday.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Haha don't listen to them, they don't know the power of the Columbia River Gorge. Take out the Columbia River Gorge and we have 45 degree weather like in Seattle today. They said it was too warm for snow but I guess they were wrong.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

It seems like the game is on as scheduled. What happens to the fans that bought tickets but can't go to the game, do they get a refund? Or they lose out?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> It seems like the game is on as scheduled. What happens to the fans that bought tickets but can't go to the game, do they get a refund? Or they lose out?


I know a guy that's driving from Salem so if he can make it anyone can. Someone in the Portland area should just drive to the Max if it's handy and take it to the garden.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

It really is amazing how half an inch of dry, blowing snow can paralyze this city. Freezing rain I can understand but this is nothing.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Imagine if today was Christmas.

*I want to wish you a Merry Christmas, I want to wish you a Merry Christmas, I want to wish you a Merry Christmas from the bottom of my heart!*

:biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> That was a little different. It had been snowing for two days that time. It started snowing 4 hours before game time this time around.
> 
> Yeah, they're risking their lives...luckily, nobody's been going to the games anyway.


I remember that game (I had tickets). It was Bonzi's return to Portland as a grizz.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Hey Guys,

I was supposed to fly into Portland tonight, but my flight from NJ was cancelled due to the weather conditions out there. What are the odds of me being able to fly into Portland on Monday night? Anyone have an idea?

Thanks.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I was supposed to fly into Portland tonight, but my flight from NJ was cancelled due to the weather conditions out there. What are the odds of me being able to fly into Portland on Monday night? Anyone have an idea?
> 
> Thanks.


Tough to say right now. Alot of the metro area should heat up slightly by Monday night, but the worst-case scenario is that the ice thaws by Wednesday.

Sorry I'm not much help, but all we've heard out here is that it's all up in the air right now.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Thanks, wastro. That is helpful to know.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I've been constantly checking out katu.com and kptv.com for updates, so those might be good bets for keeping abreast of the situation.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

I was driving into Portland late this afternoon from Eugene...had no idea that there was an ice/snow storm raging up here. My car couldn't make it up onto the Ross Island bridge, so I went over to the Hawthorne...By about 20th there were cars sliding everywhere, including my own. I finally had to abandon my car on Hawthorne and walk home. If you pass a Chevy Monza stuck under a No Parking sign, that's me! :biggrin:


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I lived in Fairbanks Alaska for four years... so I am a bit used to snow and ice... but Oregon ice is quite a bit trickier than that -15 below stuff. Snow wouldn't be a problem... ice on the other hand... near freezing it is a pain in the rear. Ice and high winds are an interesting combo too... especially for big trucks.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I ended up calling in.....It wasn't worth risking some idiot hitting me in order to make it to the game....


Now is this freezing rain still on for tonight, for sure?


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey I heard Wheeler say on the game broadcast tonight (I couldn't dial up WTEM so I listened to the stream on KXL.com) that the team was leaving tonight from Portland for their road trip??? Isn't the weather really bad right now or is it because they anticipate they won't be able to leave at all tomorrow?

If so, here's to a SAFE TRIP by all means. It sounds bad up there.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

I think tommorrow is going to be a mess. Here is what to expect:

Tonight you will see scattered snow/sleet/freezing rain showers.

Then there will be some clearing before the morning commute.

The temperatures will drop because of this.

The snow/sleet/freezing rain will evaporate the air so when the big storm comes in the morning it is a prime set-up for freezing rain.

Things tommorrow will be 10x worse than today.

*Do not believe the weather men who say it's going to be 34 degres tommorrow, it's going to be below freezing with tons of ice everywhere, stay home!*


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I think tommorrow is going to be a mess. Here is what to expect:
> 
> Tonight you will see scattered snow/sleet/freezing rain showers.
> 
> ...



Last time you predicted something you were wrong....What should make us believe you this time?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

soonerterp said:


> Hey I heard Wheeler say on the game broadcast tonight (I couldn't dial up WTEM so I listened to the stream on KXL.com) that the team was leaving tonight from Portland for their road trip??? Isn't the weather really bad right now or is it because they anticipate they won't be able to leave at all tomorrow?
> 
> If so, here's to a SAFE TRIP by all means. It sounds bad up there.


Most of the freezing rain/sleet hasn't hit yet, so they're getting out of town before the next round of precipitation. It should get worse tomorrow.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

for the love of god, if I'm stuck in Salt Lake City this week (when I fly back home) I'm gonna poop a christmas tree.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

It's 36 in Portland now.

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/mesonet/getobext.php?wfo=pqr&sid=PDX&num=48


I dont think it's going to get back to freezing and we'll all wake up to wet streets in the morning.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Spoolie Gee said:


> It's 36 in Portland now.
> 
> http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/mesonet/getobext.php?wfo=pqr&sid=PDX&num=48
> 
> ...


LOL at Spoolie Gee. Then why is Salem at 32 degrees. The ground temperature is at or below freezing so everything that falls should be freezing rain. Tommorrow you will wake up to tons of ice not wet streets!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Anyone know/think if OHSU will be closed tomorrow?


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Anyone know/think if OHSU will be closed tomorrow?


Well aren't hospitals suppose to be open 24-7? I would imagine it would be hard to get up there seeing you need to go up a hill. My forecast for tommorrow will be from anywhere of 2 to 4 inches of solid ice on the streets.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Well aren't hospitals suppose to be open 24-7? I would imagine it would be hard to get up there seeing you need to go up a hill. My forecast for tommorrow will be from anywhere of 2 to 4 inches of solid ice on the streets.


you realize that 2-4 inches of solid Ice would require 2-4 inches of rain right?

I doubt we get much more than 1/4 inch maybe 1/2 inch of ice.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Schilly said:


> you realize that 2-4 inches of solid Ice would require 2-4 inches of rain right?
> 
> I doubt we get much more than 1/4 inch maybe 1/2 inch of ice.


Yeah my bad, I was thinking that because 2-4 inches of snow requires .2-.4 inches of rain. So we will get up to a half inch of solid ice tommorrow. Everybody stay safe, I'll have my updated forecast up very soon.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Midnight:Expect freezing rain showers 34 degrees

3am:Clear with isolated freezing rain showers 32 degrees

6am-9am:Light to Moderate Freezing Rain 30 degrees

Noon-6pm:Light Freezing Rain 32 degrees

Here's my forecast for the next day or so. The interesting thing with the next storm is that even though it is warmer, it is bigger so it will draw more cold air out of the gorge. We will not get above freezing Monday. It's a common error to bring the temp in Portland above freezing in the first 24 hours of an ice storm. Very unlikely with air this dry. As moisture falls into it heat in the atmosphere is used for evaporating the moisture. The dew point is below freezing, so as long as it is below freezing we can expect ice. The dew point right now is 25 degrees and falling. If you thought today was tough, wait till tommorrow. We will get more moisture and it will be colder. I'll keep updating you guys as soon as possible until I go to bed.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Last time you predicted something you were wrong....What should make us believe you this time?


Sounds like someone that could have been sitting in the lower seats at a Blazer win. Heh. Sorry, I wish I could have went!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> for the love of god, if I'm stuck in Salt Lake City this week (when I fly back home) I'm gonna poop a christmas tree.


Hey Hap, I am flying into Salt Lake for a few hours on my way to Montana for Christmas. What was I thinking flying Delta? Is the airport there up and running? Last time I was there they were getting ready for the winter games.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Hap said:


> for the love of god, if I'm stuck in Salt Lake City this week (when I fly back home) I'm gonna poop a christmas tree.


Stuck in Salt Lake city, of all places?

Oh man. I can't think of anything worse.

(If I never hear about Salt Lake City again, I'll be a happier man for the rest of my life.)


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

This reminds me of a thread I started about a year ago when I got stranded in SE Portland for a few hours, and browsed BBB.net via my laptop and wireless internet from some apartment complex.

I just remember it being very very cold out side, and I only had my thin Blazer jacket with me (I didn't expect to have to get out of the car.)

I'm gonna see if I can find it...


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

HearToTemptYou said:


> This reminds me of a thread I started about a year ago when I got stranded in SE Portland for a few hours, and browsed BBB.net via my laptop and wireless internet from some apartment complex.
> 
> I just remember it being very very cold out side, and I only had my thin Blazer jacket with me (I didn't expect to have to get out of the car.)
> 
> I'm gonna see if I can find it...


Found it!

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=135743

Man, that was an awful day.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Lot of rain but fortunately not freezing.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

I feel very embarrassed right now. I don't understand why it warmed up so quickly!? I apologize to everybody but I tried my best at forecasting, mother nature just had other plans.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I feel very embarrassed right now. I don't understand why it warmed up so quickly!? I apologize to everybody but I tried my best at forecasting, mother nature just had other plans.


Hey, you are no different than all the other weather forecasters. Everyone said it'd be bad. I actually sense it wasn't going to be that bad but better safe than sorry.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Personally I am a happer camper that it isn't as bad as the forecasted. I am still waiting to head into work, it still is icey out here in Troutdale and the wind is howling.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HOWIE said:


> Hey Hap, I am flying into Salt Lake for a few hours on my way to Montana for Christmas. What was I thinking flying Delta? Is the airport there up and running? Last time I was there they were getting ready for the winter games.


it does suck that to go northeast (montana) you have to fly southeast (SLC).

there's no direct flight from Portland to San Diego (via Delta) so I'm stuck flying through that airport. buh


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

gosh, you mean it got warmer? gee wilickers...who didn't see that coming?


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I feel very embarrassed right now. I don't understand why it warmed up so quickly!? I apologize to everybody but I tried my best at forecasting, mother nature just had other plans.


I liked the part where you were "LOL" at other people for their predictions. 

Did the game get cancelled? No. Did OHSU stay open? Well, yes it did, but your reasoning was wrong... OHSU is a *school*, not a hospital. The U is for University. 



> Public Colleges & Universities:
> Clackamas Community College - Opening at 10 am
> Clark College in Vancouver - Operations suspended for Mon.
> Mt. Hood Community College - Closed Monday.
> ...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> you realize that 2-4 inches of solid Ice would require 2-4 inches of rain right?
> 
> I doubt we get much more than 1/4 inch maybe 1/2 inch of ice.


technically, frozen water takes up more space than liquid water. It's why 1 inch of rain = 1 foot of snow.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I got stranded at a friend's house, and as a result have our family's van for today =] (we have 2 cars for 3 people).


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> LOL at Spoolie Gee. Then why is Salem at 32 degrees. The ground temperature is at or below freezing so everything that falls should be freezing rain. Tommorrow you will wake up to tons of ice not wet streets!


LOL at SolidGuy3


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> technically, frozen water takes up more space than liquid water. It's why 1 inch of rain = 1 foot of snow.


True, water is the only liquid that is larger in it's solid state. It is also the only liquid that the solid floats in the liquid.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> True, water is the only liquid that is larger in it's solid state. It is also the only liquid that the solid floats in the liquid.


as evidenced by the floaters in the Willamette river after a heavy rain.  

:angel:


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Spoolie Gee said:


> LOL at SolidGuy3


Agreed. :banana:


----------

